# Keyed Damage and Smart Repairs?



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

My car was keyed last night which resulted in a deep scratch along one side. Car is getting on a bit so looking for a cheap repair. I had one quote from a bodyshop which quoted £260.

Just wondering if a smart repair would work for keyed damage? If so any recommendations for smart repairs in the Swansea area?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any chance you could post up a picture of it, will help more to see what the actual damage is and extent of it. That way we would be able to give you a better answer on the best course Of action to take. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes it will work.
No it won't.

Ermm ... any pics?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

From my experiance in a bodyshop for 18 years i would stay away from smart repairers,inferior products and workmanship is mainly what ive seen from them,im not saying theres no good ones out there but i have yet to see one,pay once mate and job done.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> From my experiance in a bodyshop for 18 years i would stay away from smart repairers,inferior products and workmanship is mainly what ive seen from them,im not saying theres no good ones out there but i have yet to see one,pay once mate and job done.


We haven't even seen the damage yet and yet some old dinosaur comes out with the same old same old .....
...... 'I've never seen a good Smart repair'. 
Well that'll be because you can't see a good smart repair!

18 years in a bodyshop .. blah, blah blah ..... 
So no such thing as a bad bodyshop job then?

(Psst ... Have you heard that some bodyshops have moved towards Smart repairs and have not cut quality but have cut overheads? But don't tell anyone I told you :thumb


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

squiggs said:


> Yes it will work.
> No it won't.
> 
> Ermm ... any pics?


http://zoom.it/5ZOc#full


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

squiggs said:


> We haven't even seen the damage yet and yet some old dinosaur comes out with the same old same old .....
> ...... 'I've never seen a good Smart repair'.
> Well that'll be because you can't see a good smart repair!
> 
> ...


I dont need to see the damage to draw my conclusion about smart repairs mate.we do smart repairs ourselves too but the majority of chips away type companys dont charge much so you dont get much in my oppinion.and yes there are bodyshops that do bad work too of course ! Most so called smart repairers use 1k primers and clear coats and also use fade out thinners to blend into the panel,now if the owner likes to polish his or her car with a good quality polish whats gonna happen there ? Its gonna creep back into the repair and show itself.i did say not all smart repairs are bad and i bet some are very good,but i have seen many and the customer ends up coming to us for better results,sorry if this offends you but thats my oppinion and most of the shops ive worked at.i know 2 guys that have chips away franchises who bring the odd car for us to sort out and i wouldnt let them loose on my sons push chair !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

jazzy2010 said:


> http://zoom.it/5ZOc#full


£260 sounds about right mate for 2 panels,you may need to blend onto quarter panel but if they can match well then 2 doors would be ok.we would quote about £225 so try and get a few quotes mate.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> From my experiance in a bodyshop for 18 years i would stay away from smart repairers,inferior products and workmanship is mainly what ive seen from them,im not saying theres no good ones out there but i have yet to see one,pay once mate and job done.


Oh no here we go again. 
No matter how many times we hear this, its just going to be the same old story.
Regardless of how many years ive been in the trade its always the same mention a smart repair, and all you will hear is there's no such thing a decent smart repair.
All you've seen are the bad ones, the good ones you wouldn't even notice, so how would you know it's there. You work in a bodyshop so do you not think there are good and bad bodyshops aswell, just the fact that one bad repair or smart repair and we all get tarred with the same brush. 
There's good and bad in every trade trouble is we only ever hear about the bad, never the good. 
Lets hope this topic doesn't end up like the others. :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

When i worked at a franchise we used chips away and the repairs were always really flat with low gloss . Ive then seen an independent do a wicked repair on my old bosses car &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you read what my last post said at all ? Yes good and bad bodyshops,yes good and bad smart repairs but i bet chips away wouldnt be that cheap to do that scratch,and as i have said most smart repairers would not use 2k primer so it would need armbands to stop it sinking after.at the end of the day its his choice.its a hard job in a fully equiped workshop to get right so on the drive in a makeshift tent well fair dos to you.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl
Sponge Jockey

Join Date: Aug 2011
Posts: 32
Thanks: 3
Thanked 3 Times in 3 Posts
From my experiance in a bodyshop for 18 years i would stay away from smart repairers,inferior products and workmanship.

Yes ive read it what you have written as above your words not mine. You drew a conclusion with out seeing any pictures. Exactly why my first post asked for pictures of the damage so we could access the actual damage, the give the op advice on best course of action to take.
You chose to go blind on your assessment of the actual damage doing a stevie wonder answer. Trying to run before you can walk doesn't work you need the facts in front of you or in this case pictures, before giving an answer. 
Some one with all that experience should know better.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> I dont need to see the damage to draw my conclusion about smart repairs mate.we do smart repairs ourselves too but the majority of chips away type companys dont charge much so you dont get much in my oppinion.and yes there are bodyshops that do bad work too of course ! Most so called smart repairers use 1k primers and clear coats and also use fade out thinners to blend into the panel,now if the owner likes to polish his or her car with a good quality polish whats gonna happen there ? Its gonna creep back into the repair and show itself.i did say not all smart repairs are bad and i bet some are very good,but i have seen many and the customer ends up coming to us for better results,sorry if this offends you but thats my oppinion and most of the shops ive worked at.i know 2 guys that have chips away franchises who bring the odd car for us to sort out and i wouldnt let them loose on my sons push chair !


1k products have moved on.
Most independent repairers don't use 1k
I've seen bad bodyshop jobs that I've had to improve.
On a lot of modern cars the quarter, roof bar and wing are one pressed piece so are you really trying to tell me that in a bodyshop a repair to scratched wing will also include clear coating the roof bar and quarter - or would they use a fade out somewhere along the way?
Some jobs fall outside of Smart repair and are best suited to a bodyshop.
This has gone off topic.

OP we need pics to help you :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys im not saying theres no descent smart repairs but why would you not just paint the two panels any way it would be easier to just clear the doors after base ? You have a point with the roof rail but its 2 inches wide normaly so very little blend yet i dont like doing that to be honest.

Whats my post count or join date got to do with sh1t ? I know what im capable of doing skill wise so cause im newish to this detailing forum my experiance is in valid ? Are you for real ?Or are you trying to say some other point i cant grasp ?

The op has posted a link to pictures too.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I do some valets for my local chips away people 


I am astounded at their workmanship tbh, well impressed to say the least


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

How come the post with the pics link has only just inserted itself into this thread?

That's a job best suited to a bodyshop.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> Guys im not saying theres no descent smart repairs but why would you not just paint the two panels any way it would be easier to just clear the doors after base ? You have a point with the roof rail but its 2 inches wide normaly so very little blend yet i dont like doing that to be honest.
> 
> Whats my post count or join date got to do with sh1t ? I know what im capable of doing skill wise so cause im newish to this detailing forum my experiance is in valid ? Are you for real ?Or are you trying to say some other point i cant grasp ?
> 
> The op has posted a link to pictures too.


I couldn't careless what your join/post count is. 
It's the fact that you seem to have the ability to estimate damage, without seeing any pictures. Then your conclusion is to tell the op to stay away from smart repairs, how the hell can you give some one advice without seeing, so in your words yes it is pretty invalid with out first hand seeing the damage.
Think you need to review the products you use, as squiggs said products have moved on form what your on about.

Yet another screwed up topic that has gone off topic yet again.


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

I work with sprayless scratch repair and have repaired many similar scratches to a pefectly acceptable standard and I have loads of testimionials from private and trade clients to say what they think of my work. I would normally charge approx £80-100 for a scratch like the one here. (There is a very very good sprayless scratch repair guy I know in Swansea and could put you in contact if you like)

Some jobs are suited so the the sprayless system I use and some do need paint.

The problem that some SMART repair business have (and this can be said for many other industies) is that they don't turn down work when they are not 100% certain they can repair it to a good standard. As result the repair is below standard and gives the rest of us in the industry a bad reputation.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> I couldn't careless what your join/post count is.
> It's the fact that you seem to have the ability to estimate damage, without seeing any pictures. Then your conclusion is to tell the op to stay away from smart repairs, how the hell can you give some one advice without seeing, so in your words yes it is pretty invalid with out first hand seeing the damage.
> Think you need to review the products you use, as squiggs said products have moved on form what your on about.
> 
> Yet another screwed up topic that has gone off topic yet again.


If you couldnt care less about my post count why did you post it up ? You do seem really touchy did i hit a nerve ? 
Come on then what 1k primer do you use ? I bet we have more cans of the crap in our workshop than you have ever seen ! My gaffer loves em but hes a twatt too.i only use it if i get a break through in my 2k primer.the problems my gaffer gets sometimes would not occur with 2k.he wants em in and out.

My view is for longevity 2k is the way if it wasnt we would still be using cellulose would we not ?
I didnt go off topic pal i just posted my oppinion on a public forum.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> If you couldnt care less about my post count why did you post it up ? You do seem really touchy did i hit a nerve ?
> Come on then what 1k primer do you use ? I bet we have more cans of the crap in our workshop than you have ever seen ! My gaffer loves em but hes a twatt too.i only use it if i get a break through in my 2k primer.the problems my gaffer gets sometimes would not occur with 2k.he wants em in and out.
> 
> My view is for longevity 2k is the way if it wasnt we would still be using cellulose would we not ?
> I didnt go off topic pal i just posted my oppinion on a public forum.


That's how it came out when used the quote on my phone, didnt hit a nerve with me, seemed to with you tho your the one going on about it.

Only 1k products we have are etch primers, not my fault your so called gaffer wants them, and wants them in and out the quantity over quality. 
At least where i am they would much rather the quality of work, and a satisfied customer at the end when they recieve there car back. And in any case our cars have to pass quality control before the jobs aloud to be signed off, if there not happy with it, then what ever the problem is it will have to rectified so there happy with it and with the marque of cars were working on that's how it should be.

It has gone off topic, if you had seen previous topics you would understand why this is off topic.

Anyway back on topic.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As said i dont use them unless i have gone through on a edge. 
Lets leave it there then.


----------

